# Big Brother.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I got this NIB Tauri G3 today! Now my G2C has a big brother, and if it runs as well as my G2C has, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm starting to find reviews of the G3 & so far all sounds good. Some have said the trigger is better than the G2. Still restrike capable like the G2.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Taurus pistols have come a long way since I bought my satin nickel PT99AF back in the eighties. 
It was very reliable and functioned well with round nose or hollow points. It came with two fifteen round magazines that were legal back then.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I'm being honest here, and my G3 runs great. The trigger is better than the one on my G2C, but there is no way I'm getting rid of the G2C...it runs too well for that, and is easy to carry.

I have ran aluminum cased, some steel, and obviously brass through the G3, from 115 grain to 147 grain, ball or JHP, with no issues. Three hundred and twenty rounds into it, and have yet to have any malfunctions yet. Time will tell, but so far, I'm sold.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

That's impossible. Everyone know's Taurus makes only trash. Except for their PT92, 99, 66, 94,96 G2, and T












X22.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Seems the Taurus polymers are becoming popular.
Good to hear. 
Maybe they can build up their reputation over time (will tell).


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

i have two older Taurus revolvers. They are good reliable guns. I am not a fan of the newer Taurus semis.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Nor I. The gap between the last Taurus I bought, the M94 and the next Taurus was almost thirty years. The G2's I shot were someone else's. They all worked perfectly. The TX22 is a sweetheart. I'm going to buy a G3. The Glock G44 I believe, is a catch up gun that Glock put out to get some of the huge .22 market. Imitation is flattery.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> That's impossible. Everyone know's Taurus makes only trash. Except for their PT92, 99, 66, 94,96 G2, and T
> View attachment 17829
> View attachment 17830
> X22.


Nice collection!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> i have two older Taurus revolvers. They are good reliable guns. I am not a fan of the newer Taurus semis.


I have a Turi M605 in .357 Mag, but no other of their revolvers. Shot that M605 this morning, and as usual, it is running strong...was carrying it the last two days. I have leather for it, but still prefer the Kydex paddle rig I have for my SP101...fits just as snug as that Ruger does.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Nor I. The gap between the last Taurus I bought, the M94 and the next Taurus was almost thirty years. The G2's I shot were someone else's. They all worked perfectly. The TX22 is a sweetheart. I'm going to buy a G3. The Glock G44 I believe, is a catch up gun that Glock put out to get some of the huge .22 market. Imitation is flattery.


Yeah. I just heard about that Glock...blew me away that Glock actually did this! The one thing you will like about the G3, is the trigger! Like I said before, it is a good trigger, especially compared to my G2C.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

My major problem with Taurus is lack of customer support. I bought a used PT22 once a few years back. Took it to the range and ran about 50 rounds through it and the firing pin snapped off. I figured no big deal since I do most of my own work, i’ll Just order a new pin from Taurus. Found out they won’t sell parts, not even to gunsmiths. They said send the gun back for repair. I checked around and only way to send it was to pay fedex or UPS $80 to ship it there. Yup, i’m Gonna spend $80 to ship a mini 22cal for repair when I only paid $120 for it to begin with? Yup, free repair was only gonna mean that I would end up with $200 into. Mini 22 that I probably wouldn’t ever carry anyhow. Taurus CS is my main problem with them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Nor I. The gap between the last Taurus I bought, the M94 and the next Taurus was almost thirty years. The G2's I shot were someone else's. They all worked perfectly. The TX22 is a sweetheart. I'm going to buy a G3. The Glock G44 I believe, is a catch up gun that Glock put out to get some of the huge .22 market. Imitation is flattery.





RK3369 said:


> My major problem with Taurus is lack of customer support. I bought a used PT22 once a few years back. Took it to the range and ran about 50 rounds through it and the firing pin snapped off. I figured no big deal since I do most of my own work, i'll Just order a new pin from Taurus. Found out they won't sell parts, not even to gunsmiths. They said send the gun back for repair. I checked around and only way to send it was to pay fedex or UPS $80 to ship it there. Yup, i'm Gonna spend $80 to ship a mini 22cal for repair when I only paid $120 for it to begin with? Yup, free repair was only gonna mean that I would end up with $200 into. Mini 22 that I probably wouldn't ever carry anyhow. Taurus CS is my main problem with them.


Yeah, they have a bad reputation in that area, but I am also on a Taurus forum, and since they moved their facilities to Georgia, they seem to be getting way better than they were before.

Yes, they are kinda stupid with the "spare parts" thing, but my brother found out that other manufacturers can be funny too. Example, Ruger with their AR rifles. My brother was wanting to get spare parts for his AR-556, and they said no way. If the rifle has any problems, he HAS to send it back to them...kinda stupid too.

Not trying to sound like a Taurus fanboy here...in my world, Beretta rules, but for the Taurus pistols that I have as of late, they are perfectly sound buys.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, perhaps us Georgia folks know how to make better guns? Anyhow, their CS turned me off to wanting to own any more. Hadn’t heard that about Ruger but with the uptick in personal injury lawsuits nowadays, I guess I am not surprised if gun manufacturers don’t want untrained hands replacing parts in their products which could result in a lawsuit for negligence. Kinda stupid if you ask me but then I do take responsibility for my own actions and lots of folks don’t and like attorneys to make them wealthy as a result of their own stupidity.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> Well, perhaps us Georgia folks know how to make better guns? Anyhow, their CS turned me off to wanting to own any more. Hadn't heard that about Ruger but with the uptick in personal injury lawsuits nowadays, I guess I am not surprised if gun manufacturers don't want untrained hands replacing parts in their products which could result in a lawsuit for negligence. Kinda stupid if you ask me but then I do take responsibility for my own actions and lots of folks don't and like attorneys to make them wealthy as a result of their own stupidity.


Well, my Taurus semi-autos, and revolver, say Made in Brazil on them on the right side of the frame, not Miami. I can understand about customer service...it is always harder to gain back confidence from consumers, than it is to earn it right in the first place.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Well, my Taurus semi-autos, and revolver, say Made in Brazil on them on the right side of the frame, not Miami.* I can understand about customer service...it is always harder to gain back confidence from consumers, than it is to earn it right in the first place.*



Well said!

GW


----------

